# Possible mosaic?



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing too dramatic. But notice the patch of normal feathers on the shoulder, compared to the other slate feathers. Mosaic, or something else? At first I thought it might be young and moulting into a new shade of feathers, but the bird is 5 yrs old.
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=79348


----------



## uae. (Mar 5, 2010)

blue check & blue smoky check 
did you see the other side 
i think its mosaic maybe its not


----------

